# And there was porkchop



## porkchop (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello after hearing about CB from multiple co-worker's I've decided to join. Not my first post had to get in on the moral/religious/political battle over tracking vs. cue-only. Just thought I'd say hi, my name is Brett I'm in Utah working for Pioneer Theatre Company as an electrician and soon to be carpenter too. Six years (ish) of off and on experience in lighting to work with, and oh yah I'm in college for computers and nothing related to theatre, oh well it's a fun interest/hobby. Those of you that are really observant will notice that icewolf08 also works at PTC, yah he's my boss.


----------



## avkid (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to you-


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome, porkchop! Be careful: you may find CB addicting and there's no known cure/treatment. 
Watch out for that Icewolf08 fellow. I hear he treats his crew fairly and tries to have fun at work, which is all well and good, except that he has fairy balls.


----------



## porkchop (Feb 19, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome, porkchop! Be careful: you may find CB addicting and there's no known cure/treatment.
> Watch out for that Icewolf08 fellow. I hear he treats his crew fairly and tries to have fun at work, which is all well and good, except that he has fairy balls.



The way I look at it CB will go well with my current addictions for Lifehacker and Stumble Upon. I good mix is always nice.

As for Icewolf08 the rumors are true, we do actually manage to have fun at work while getting things done. Who thought it could be done. Oh yah and avkid well played sir well played indeed


----------



## len (Feb 19, 2008)

I made pork chops for dinner. With a pear and asiago cheese coating. In the oven now.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome, porkchop! This place is crazy and addicting......


----------



## porkchop (Feb 20, 2008)

Addicting seems hardly the word, but oh well who needs to sleep/study/do school work


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome Porkchop. I'm sorry to hear you are indentured to serve Alex's needs and I hope you will soon find a means of escape. 

Have fun, it's a great community and a fascinating place to hang out.


----------



## porkchop (Feb 20, 2008)

well if all goes as planned and I go into computer engineering I might not only escape but also be that friend in the business that made the darn thing and can help you trouble shoot without going through tech support


----------



## LD4Life (Feb 20, 2008)

porkchop said:


> ...also be that friend in the business that made the darn thing and can help you trouble shoot without going through tech support


Good Lord would that ever be nice! I'm sick and tired of tech support right now. Martin's is great, but their authorized dealers not so much. (Not to even mention Chauvet!)


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 20, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome Porkchop. I'm sorry to hear you are indentured to serve Alex's needs and I hope you will soon find a means of escape.
> Have fun, it's a great community and a fascinating place to hang out.


The last thing I need is more crew escaping, I am already loosing too many, and it isn't easy to replace them!


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 20, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Interns? Does PTC take high school interns, do you get many interns? I'm not sure, but perhaps an intern or two could be useful around hang / focus.
> Edit: Right, school, nvm.


Well I would be happy to take interns, and I have offered the possibility to the Theatre Department here at the U of U, but I have got no takers. All the theatre students are wrapped up in department work. The other thing that we like about interns is that they are mostly free, though we try to work out some kind of stipend for them. We do get stage management and acting interns.

Charc, if you lived here you could work for me, and I might even consider paying you...

As for the "Right, school, nvm." comment, PTC operates as it's own company, we just operate under the umbrella of the U of U. We are not affiliated with the theatre program here other than we offer opportunities for them.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 21, 2008)

I see many of the Motley Crew have covered most of the bases; Welcome.

The basic gist is learn stuff, help others learn stuff and we should all get along just fine...


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 21, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Porkchop has been introduced, so I'll proceed to hijack:
> So your affiliation with U of U is nonexistent? Are you located on U of U property? Does the money flow in either direction? I know UPenn has something similar with the Annenberg Center
> (As a p.s., I originally meant that interns aren't a viable solution, but the above subject is interesting as well.)


Our affiliation is not non-existent, but the U does not fund the theatre, in fact we have no completely paid off our entire debt to the U due to the blockbuster season last year culminating in the 81 performance run of Les Mis. For a better description of how we operate, it is probably best to check out our website, as it is probably much more accurate than I can be on the subject.


----------

